# ARPA-E Claims discovery of "holy grails"



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Multiple sources reported the same "announcement," but seem to be short on details about exactly what has actually succeeded (they fund several projects but did not name one as successful).

Propaganda, or just being coy?


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

We all hope this can be produced. The article offers hope but no real prototypes.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Apparently "it" isn't a single solution but several technologies which may be useful for several niches.

It is very interesting chatting with nay-sayers. Their position seems uniformly to be, "if you can't tell me what the next breakthrough is then it isn't going to happen." While on some level that is certainly possible, the reality of 10,000 years of human innovation is that although we can't know exactly what that breakthrough will be, mathematically we can state with near 100% certainty that there WILL be one.

I take the nay-sayers' attitudes as being equivalent to saying, "if you can't tell me who the next Kentucky Derby winner will be, there won't be one and you have no evidence to suggest there will be." Stupid and pig headed? Probably. Human? Certainly.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

I like your analogy to the Kentucky Derby. Yes there will be a winner. The only thing I would add is that unlike the Kentucky Derby the field is very large and some of the horses in the field have been observed to run around the track more than once. Others have not eaten their first meal yet.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

